# Bacterial Meningitis



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2007)

The thread in the study about the little girl whose mother died reminded me of a similar, very sad situation. One of the articles posted mentions the suspicion of bacterial meningitis as a possible cause of death.

My sister-in-law attended the wake of a co-worker last week. A 40-year-old woman who was at work the week before. She called in sick Wednesday saying she had a bad cold or something. She was going to drive her 9-year-old daughter to school that morning and passed out in the car before pulling out. She was taken to the hospital where she died of bacterial meningitis. The severity of which the doctors stated they had never seen, with a WBC count of 2000. 

It just struck me as odd, these 2 cases, if indeed it was bacterial meningitis that killed the girls mother, as it is supposedly relatively rare. 

I know for myself, if I was suffering the symptoms, I would most likely not go to the doctor, but rather chalk it up to a bad cold or flu and try to ride it out. I guess we need to take care of ourselves better. I'm not suggesting we go running to the doctor at the slightest sniffle, but that we do be cautious of what would be considered severe symptoms. 

Here is some info on bacterial meningitis.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 13, 2007)

There are many symptoms of Meningtis general rule of thumb if you feel flu like or other severe symptoms you should see a doctor within 3 days.
The case you mentioned attacking so fast is rare indeed good news about
Meningitis is it is treatable(bacterial with antibotics) viral meningtis usually have to let it run its course on antispasm medicine and such. I have heard of cases of meningtis where the patient did not produce much symptoms when he went in just for a routine check up. The case where bacterial meningitis kills you the next day makes me wonder if a weaken immune system or other problems played a role or it was a very strong strain.


----------



## fireman00 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bacterial meningitis has the same symptoms of the flu; the aches and pains, fever, stiff neck, vomiting, and confusion which is why a lot of people don't seek medical assistance. 

Meningitis does have one symptom that differs it from the flu - skin rash.   

If you or anyone you know has flu-like symptoms and a rash they should see a Dr. ASAP!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 13, 2007)

What is the cause of this?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 13, 2007)

the cause of meningitis is:
bacterial meningitis=bacteria enters bloodstream then migrates to brain and spinal cord. Also bacteria can be transmitted from the sinus or ear into the meninges.

Viral meningitis=comes from a virus infecting the meninges area.

Fungal meningitis=fugus infection

other causes of meningitis can be caused by medicines

Reggaegitis=song by Peter Tosh 

for more info on this see: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/meningitis/DS00118/DSECTION=3


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 14, 2007)

This **** is a debilitating disease. My mom had the Viral version real bad and it really ****ed her up for weeks; she couldn't even go to the bathroom by herself. She lost memory, and physically it effected her for months after the illness.

This is just something that one has to be really careful about. The biggest reason that people don't catch this early and have serious problems is that they get sick, and they continue to over do it and do too much rather then rest and let the body heal, and see the doc if conditions persist and worsen for more then a few days. The best thing you can do to prevent this is to not ignore your body.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 14, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> The best thing you can do to prevent this is to not ignore your body.


 
Cleanliness is also important.  The agents that cause meningitus are typically carried by human feces.  Wash you hands well and make sure to clean your bathroom regularly.  This is one of those cases where a little laziness can be a very, very bad thing.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 14, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> The best thing you can do to prevent this is to not ignore your body.



That's the key. Most people try to avoid a doctor visit at all costs. 



			
				fireman00 said:
			
		

> Meningitis does have one symptom that differs it from the flu - skin rash.
> 
> If you or anyone you know has flu-like symptoms and a rash they should see a Dr. ASAP!



That's good to know. I think people who contract the disease think they have the flu and try to tough it out.


----------



## JasonASmith (Feb 14, 2007)

I had viral meningitis last year, and it sucked!
The worst headache I've ever had, and my spine stiffened up on me too...I was off of work for a week, and was glad to have off...I only missed one class at the dojo, however...:tank:


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 14, 2007)

What is the typical range of symptoms for Viral Meningitis?

I had a friend who felt fine...up until she had a seizure and was taken to the hospital.  She was in the hospital for almost 5 months, and on a cocktail of medications, including anti-spasmodics and anti-psychotics.  She lost all memory of that time and during the time, she was basically psychotic for periods of it - not even recognizing her family and friends.

It is some scary stuff...


----------



## JasonASmith (Feb 15, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> What is the typical range of symptoms for Viral Meningitis?
> 
> I had a friend who felt fine...up until she had a seizure and was taken to the hospital. She was in the hospital for almost 5 months, and on a cocktail of medications, including anti-spasmodics and anti-psychotics. She lost all memory of that time and during the time, she was basically psychotic for periods of it - not even recognizing her family and friends.
> 
> It is some scary stuff...


Well, along with the above-mentioned symptoms, a extremely stiff neck(to the point where you can't turn your head), and symptoms that represent the worse flu you've ever had...General misery times two...


----------



## Yeti (Apr 9, 2007)

When I was in college two of my friends contracted meningitis at the same time (different strains though...). Same type of thing. One of them went to the health center complaining of severe flu-like symptoms. They sent him home with some tylenol. An hour later his roommates came home, took one look at him and brought him to the hospital where he was diagnosed. At that time, they gave him less than a 50% chance to make the night. He did it though. Both kids survived. Definitely a scary thing.

The health center then had to track down anyone who had been in contact with either of them over the previous 2 days. We all got called in and given some pills to take as a preventative. I remember those pills made us all pee a bright fluorescent orange color for a week!


----------



## Yeti (Apr 9, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> I had viral meningitis last year, and it sucked!
> The worst headache I've ever had, and my spine stiffened up on me too...I was off of work for a week, and was glad to have off...I only missed one class at the dojo, however...:tank:


Remind me never to fight you!!! LOL


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 9, 2007)

Great now I am all paranoid... I have been sick as hell since thursday... gotta watch for a rash...​


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 9, 2007)

The rash is ugly, deep purple and spreads quickly.  It's often obvious that something's VERY wrong when the rash appears because it's SO UGLY.  BUT - the problem is that in some people the rash doesn't show up until it's almost too late.

Watch for your toenails and fingernails going black - if you wear black nailpolish, remove it while you're sick so you can monitor the health of your digits.

When you're really sick, have a friend monitor you - someone who knows what to look for.  

When my ex and oldest son had viral meningitis, he would swear we had conversations we never had.

Here's another marker for meningitis and meningococcal diseases:  the affected person should lie on their back.  Try to lift their head as though the chin were to almost touch the chest.  If the neck is stiff, THEY SHOULD GO TO THE HOSPITAL IMMEDIATELY!!  If you're alone, try this - if you can't bend your neck forward very much, GET A FRIEND TO TAKE YOU TO THE E.R.!!!

Prevention:  Disinfect common surfaces, food prep surfaces, bathroom surfaces, doorknobs, keys, etcetera.  WASH YOUR HANDS - A LOT!!!!

Know how to properly wash your hands to fight germs:  Rub them together vigorously, including between fingers, backs of hands, knuckles for AT LEAST 30 SECONDS (we teach kids to sing the Happy Birthday song or the ABCs in their heads or outloud twice through) and take your finger tips around your cuticles and scrape under your nails.

Do this after you go to the bathroom EVERY TIME and before you eat EVERY TIME.  You'd be amazed at how much healthier you will be, if you tend to get colds often.

People who work in offices and handle paperwork - you are as much at risk as teachers are.  Keep hand sanitizer on your desk and wash your hands often.

Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## mijemi (Apr 11, 2007)

It's very scary. This Easter Sunday just passed I had to try to find a doctor to check out my 1 year old. She can't express things about pain yet but I knew she was sick because she had a fever and _I _was feeling stiff and achy all over with a really bad headache. When she started getting a rash I freaked out thinking her and my symptoms together sounded like meningoccocal . Luckily it was just a viral rash and she's on the mend. I've learned a lesson though. I'm going to the doctor whenever I want to even if they make you feel like an idiot when they say it's just a cold.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Apr 21, 2007)

There are different types of bacterial meningitis.  Unfortunately, there's a 5-10% mortality rate for meningococcal meningitis even if it is diagnosed early.  And the survivors frequently have sequellae.   There's a vaccine to prevent this type of meningitis.


----------



## Carol (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.meningitis-trust.org/disease_info/symptoms.php?category=18&section=2


Please note the "Glass Test" at the bottom of the page.

A rash is not a necessary symptom of meningitis. 

However, when a fever is accompanied by a rash that does not clear under pressure....call 911 IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 15, 2007)

a friend of mine died today because of this, she has been brain dead sense wensday and was digonsed late tuesday.. please if your feeling ill get checked otu .. she was 21


----------



## Kacey (Jun 15, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> a friend of mine died today because of this, she has been brain dead sense wensday and was digonsed late tuesday.. please if your feeling ill get checked otu .. she was 21



That's rough... my condolences to you, and to your friend's family.  Thanks for taking the time to provide this warning for others.  :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 16, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> a friend of mine died today because of this, she has been brain dead sense wensday and was digonsed late tuesday.. please if your feeling ill get checked otu .. she was 21



OMG Brandijo. I am so sorry. As Kacey said, thanks for taking the time to provide this warning. My deepest condolences on the loss of your friend. *hugs*


----------

